# Cree lighting



## electricalcj (Feb 9, 2011)

Who has any experience with installing cree lighting C6 type.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice stuff, I have a few LED retro fits in my kit and they are super but really expensive.
Most customers look at me like I have three eyes when I tell them how much they cost.. Even the rich ones...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

FWIW... Cree is the only LED brand I can recommend, at the moment.

Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app. Please excuse my brevity.


----------



## electricalcj (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a customer wanting to replace some 4-pin cfl lighting with these. Is there something with this kit that converts it to incadesent.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> FWIW... Cree is the only LED brand I can recommend, at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app. Please excuse my brevity.


Ditto, yet I'm still not convinced they're up to par with fluorescent. There is no fluorescent that suffers 30% output depreciation. Not in 1970s, not now.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

electricalcj said:


> I have a customer wanting to replace some 4-pin cfl lighting with these. Is there something with this kit that converts it to incadesent.


If you can gut out the fixture and leave enough room to fit this one, you could do a regular light socket on tether, screw on, and secure the lamp into can using mounting brackets. 

http://www.creeledlighting.com/Libraries/Instruction_Sheets/LPN000031_CR6_C.sflb.ashx


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

CREE LEDs seem to do really well in cans thanks to huge heat sink to keep them cool. 

In my experience, "dimmable" built in ballast CFLs don't dim good. 

4-pin CFL with an external dimming ballast and a purpose specific dimmer does real well, however the cost is about the same as LED.

For non-dimming CFLs, and 4' fluorescent, price of fluorescent system is unparalleled.
This is because increasing total lumens almost always increase the cost of LED lighting due to greater number of costly LED chips required, but 4' fluorescent with 3100 output isn't double the price of 1400 lumen 2' lamp. Actually the 2' lamp costs more due to economy of scale.


----------

